# Cruising 6 months at a time??



## NCK (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi, I am just wondering how realistic it is to cruise 6 months at a time then fly home to work for 6 months? I guess I’m thinking south from SF bay then to the Caribbean or the Pacific. More than anything I’m wondering how hard it would be to find somewhere to store a boat and be away from it for 26 weeks at a time. I’m guessing easier in the Caribbean? Would this be no big deal and easily doable or is finding safe storage guna be a deal breaker (and missing cruising seasons for crossings)? I want to cruise long term but can’t retire. I’m thinking work half the year and be half retired may be the ticket. Just curious what your thoughts are on cruising half the year at a time (storing the boat in a different region every year). I have read lots on here from retirees, also save and go for a while before returning home people. Haven’t really seen anything about long term cruising 6 months (realistically 5 cruising if I work 6) at a time who aren’t leaving the boat in the same place every year. Is this realistic? 
Thanks


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

No problem in the Pacific Islands I have visited. Be mindful of the odd license or tax issue. Many boats seem to waiting, unattended, for someone to return. Half the season in the tropics can be ruined by bad weather anyway...


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

Actually that is all you can cruise in the Caribbean anyway. About 6 months and then head to the USA east coast north of say SC to escape hurricane season or south to Trinidad to sit out hurricane season. Insurance companies require that. 
We know lots of folks and have many good friends who cruise 6 months and go to their home or travel inland for 6 months. We do it through we are retired but in the Caribbean we did manage to sail year round in the western Carib but in the east we headed up the east coast of the USA or went to Trinidad and sat. In the Med we sail 6 months and sit 6 months and travel inland. 

SO yes very doable and lots and lots of folks do as the boat yards in Trinidad and Grenada are full of boats on the hard for hurricane season.


----------



## ChristinaM (Aug 18, 2011)

Tons of people do it. Even a fair number of the retirees out there go "home" for a few months every year. I think it'd be just about the perfect lifestyle. Met some younger ones too, nurses and coast guard guys who worked every second month. That was a bit tougher since they were constantly coming and going. We're about to do a rally from the Chesapeake to BVIs and I can name at least 5 boats from last year's rally that were left south last year.

I'd expect the hard part to be getting work you can do for 6 months at a time. You'd need to plan a bit to figure out where to leave it each year but there's generally a country that's ok with <12 months somewhere nearby.

John & Amanda Neal regularly leave their boat somewhere when it's not the ideal cruising season: Mahina Expeditions. If you go through their log you can find notes about it, mostly in the South Pacific.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

As a matter of fact, so many now do it that there is a name for it; commuter cruising. The biggest problem with being a commuter cruiser is that when one returns to the boat one generally has between a week and a month of work getting all the systems back on line again. Absolutely the WORST thing one can do with a fully outfitted cruising boat is not use it for an extended period.
As for cruising in the Eastern Caribbean only outside if the 'hurricane season', that kind of went out with the arrival of the internet.
It is true that way back when, our only notification of an impending tropical storm was by looking at the clouds (if there was no island east of you) and the storm usually arrived without any indication of it's strength or track.
Today, with the weather available on the internet, one can continue cruising and have more than ample warning to run south (or north if one chooses) to avoid a storm.
Anchorages are empty, making the Caribbean a wonderful place to cruise in the summer, IF you have wifi weather available.


----------



## NCK (Oct 31, 2015)

Tons of people do it. Even a fair number of the retirees out there go "home" for a few months every year. I think it'd be just about the perfect lifestyle. Met some younger ones too, nurses and coast guard guys who worked every second month. That was a bit tougher since they were constantly coming and going. We're about to do a rally from the Chesapeake to BVIs and I can name at least 5 boats from last year's rally that were left south last year.

I'd expect the hard part to be getting work you can do for 6 months at a time. You'd need to plan a bit to figure out where to leave it each year but there's generally a country that's ok with <12 months somewhere nearby.

John & Amanda Neal regularly leave their boat somewhere when it's not the ideal cruising season: Mahina Expeditions. If you go through their log you can find notes about it, mostly in the South Pacific.










That's encouraging, I'm actually a nurse.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Canadians 'commuter cruising' cannot be out of country a day more than 6 months/year or they will lose their health insurance coverage, so most necessarily 'come home' for our spring/summer months, heading back as the hurricane season wanes.. typically Easter to Halloween being spent back at home.

We have friends just heading down for their 15th season, they leave the boat ashore in Carriacou and do spend a week or so preparing the boat at either end of the season. They are fortunate to have found a reliable, safe place south of the traditional hurricane belt. However they are retired and don't work in between.

If you have a portable skill set/qualification that is in demand then I expect you could find enough work to fill the time and set yourself up for the next season. If you're self employed you can, of course, set your own schedule.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Been there, done that, and if mother nature allows me to survive this nasty Maryland winter, I'll do it again when spring arrives. The big advantage I have over most individuals is that as a musical entertainer I can load my music gear in the boat, stow it in the quarter berth and make money wherever I decide to cruise to. Guess I'm kinda fortunate in this, and the work is always fun.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

capta said:


> As a matter of fact, so many now do it that there is a name for it; commuter cruising. The biggest problem with being a commuter cruiser is that when one returns to the boat one generally has between a week and a month of work getting all the systems back on line again. Absolutely the WORST thing one can do with a fully outfitted cruising boat is not use it for an extended period.


Don't know about that. In the Northeast we basically do this every year.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Same in Maryland, Don. Too damned cold to sail beyond mid October and it's usually mid April before it's warm enough to put the boat back in the water. So, the boat essentially sits idle for 5 to 6 months, often buried beneath a layer of snow and ice, accumulating foul odors. It's usually mid March before we can begin getting things in shape for the upcoming season, and with luck it can be accomplished in two to three weeks.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

As already beat upon, yes, lots of people do this. And I want to point out something else that you'll want to consider. 

In most cases, you will already have a plan a few months in advance where it is you want to haul out the boat while you return to work. Trying to sail on a timeline or with deadlines is an invitation for trouble. Weather windows, breakdowns, and other unknowns can change a trip's timeline, so best be sure that you have built in some extra time before you return to work to allow for those discrepancies.

We work remotely and once our youngest gets closer to being a year old we will be trying out an off-on sailing/working schedule. It is paramount your employer understands the situation you are in and that there is always the slight possibility that you may not return to work in time.

It can be done, but be sure to have some flexibility in your flexibility =)


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

travlineasy said:


> Same in Maryland, Don. Too damned cold to sail beyond mid October and it's usually mid April before it's warm enough to put the boat back in the water. So, the boat essentially sits idle for 5 to 6 months, often buried beneath a layer of snow and ice, accumulating foul odors. It's usually mid March before we can begin getting things in shape for the upcoming season, and with luck it can be accomplished in two to three weeks.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Gary


I find I'm actually a more productive during the off season as far as on board projects go. During the winter I manage to get on board several times on warm days and get some stuff done. Except for last winter was brutal and I only did two quick checks. But, usually on a warm winter early spring day heading down to the boat to work on some projects helps the time pass quickly. I always think I'll get a lot of things done after the boat is launched but, it never seems to happen during sailing season. Plus since the boat is not rocking when on the hard some things are easier to do than when the boat is on the mooring.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

there are as many or more commuter cruisers in mexico as there are full time cruisers.
there are many safe places to stash a boat in off season.. just pick the correct one for your furycame needs, as you will not be on boat, prep it for canes before you leave. 
there is in water and on hard storage in soc, there is in water storage in mainland mexico.
some cane holes are better than others. ours withstood cat 5, here in isla navidad. nuevo vallarta once was considered such but was damaged in a tropical storm. i call foul on that one being a cane hole. 
banderas bay with a cane is damages logarithmically. 
mazatlan has marinas never been damaged in canes....
most of the commuter cruisers stow boats on hard in san carlos and guaymas then leave for 6-8 months.
everything CAN be done. it all depends onyour research and will. 
btw. mexico is safe for tourists and cruisers. been here now 5 summers. one mazatlan, one la cruz de huanacaxtle, 3 in barra de navidad (isla navidad). rode thru patricia here in isla and can vouch for its cane hole awesomeness. 
i am full time cruiser.


----------



## glymroff (Apr 2, 2009)

We do it. We find that 5 months is the sweet spot. In addition we love home (land) during spring summer and fall. We love being home for the holidays w/ all the kids/grand kids. We are going again this year (probably early Jan). 

Yes you have to plan for the maintenance window of 1-3 weeks. But I kindof like that period of time. Allows for a thorough check of the boat, upgrades, etc. Last year we had lots of problems early in the season (engine related). However, even when I was swearing & sweating, all I had to do was call home and listen to family tell me about the weather back home. That always brought a smile. Worst day working on the boat in the carribean is better than -30F back home!

I think this year we are going to go to Turks & back to Bahamas. Of course a quick loop through the Virgins before leaving. We've kept the boat at Puerto Del Rey Marina off season. Very good marina, and fees are very reasonable.

Don't think about it to much... just try it.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

From next year, we'll be spending May to October (NZ winter) in the tropics (South Pacific) and November to April (summer) back home in New Zealand.

Whilst the winters in Auckland are nowhere near as cold as some posts above (-30F, BRRRRRR), the tropics are much better. But summer in the tropics is cyclone (hurricane) season so there are none of the places we'll be visiting that are safe during that time for a boat with an itinerant owner. Thus we will sail to and from the islands each year.

When it's all said and done, the voyaging is two to three weeks (both trips) out of six months so really not a hardship.

For us as retired folks with relatively limited financial resources, even if there wasn't a cyclone threat, the air fares home and back would kill the cruising concept just as dead.


----------



## Sailboatminder (Nov 1, 2015)

Its a great idea.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

NCK said:


> Hi, I am just wondering how realistic it is to cruise 6 months at a time then fly home to work for 6 months? I guess I'm thinking south from SF bay then to the Caribbean or the Pacific. More than anything I'm wondering how hard it would be to find somewhere to store a boat and be away from it for 26 weeks at a time. I'm guessing easier in the Caribbean? Would this be no big deal and easily doable or is finding safe storage guna be a deal breaker (and missing cruising seasons for crossings)? I want to cruise long term but can't retire. I'm thinking work half the year and be half retired may be the ticket. Just curious what your thoughts are on cruising half the year at a time (storing the boat in a different region every year). I have read lots on here from retirees, also save and go for a while before returning home people. Haven't really seen anything about long term cruising 6 months (realistically 5 cruising if I work 6) at a time who aren't leaving the boat in the same place every year. Is this realistic?
> Thanks


I know lots of cruisers who have been doing that for years, no problem.


----------



## NCK (Oct 31, 2015)

SeaDubya said:


> As already beat upon, yes, lots of people do this. And I want to point out something else that you'll want to consider.
> 
> In most cases, you will already have a plan a few months in advance where it is you want to haul out the boat while you return to work. Trying to sail on a timeline or with deadlines is an invitation for trouble. Weather windows, breakdowns, and other unknowns can change a trip's timeline, so best be sure that you have built in some extra time before you return to work to allow for those discrepancies.
> 
> ...


Thanks, My thought is 5 months to cruise and reach place to store boat. Then spend a week or 2 on the phone and internet lining up a 13 week travel nurse contract. That seems to be about what the travelers I have worked with tell me it takes to get placed once your established with a recruiter. So my thought is 5 months of fun, 6 months work and a month lost trying to get a contract and travel time. Figured I could use those trying to get a contract weeks to prepare boat for 6 months away. I currently know one lady doing this. Not cruising but living abroad 6 months a year working half the year on travel assignments. I don't anticipate the finding work or enough income to be an issue. Thanks for all the help


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

NCK said:


> Thanks, My thought is 5 months to cruise and reach place to store boat. Then spend a week or 2 on the phone and internet lining up a 13 week travel nurse contract.


Waiting until you get to your haul-out destination to find work is a great way to go. Good luck and have fun out there!


----------

